# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 2 tháng 03/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Chắc các bạn nữ của chúng ta đã nhận được những tin nhắn, bó hoa, món qùa cho ngày 8/3 rồi  :Smile: . Cập nhật khách sạn và tour của Didau tuần này sẽ là các gói khuyến mãi dành cho những ngày lễ Giỗ Tổ, 30/4 và dịp hè sắp tới, cùng tham khảo để lên kế hoạch đi du lịch ngay từ bây giờ các bạn nhé! Và điểm đến Cancun (Mexico), một thành phố biển đẹp bậc nhất của Mexico, với những ai thích biển thì hãy một lần đến đây để khám phá những điều thú vị và hấp dẫn. Cuối cùng là tour Hà Nội - Hạ Long - Sapa, Côn Đảo, Cửu Trại Câu và châu Âu sẽ kết thúc cập nhật này.

*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Dynasty Resort, Mũi Né*

Giá: 1.554.000 VND/người (ngày thường)Giá: 1.617.000 VND/người (ngày thứ 6, thứ 7)

* Bao gồm:

Xe máy lạnh đi và về1 đêm phòng hướng biển1 bữa ăn sáng, 2 bữa ăn trưa - set menu và 1 bữa ăn tối - lẩu hải sảnTham quan 4 điểm

Chương trình áp dụng đến 31/3/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Huong Giang Hotel Resort & Spa, Huế - “Summer promotion package”*

Giá: 189 USD nett/2 người

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm ở phòng Deuxe River với buffet sáng1/2 ngày city tour (Kinh thành Huế và chùa Thiên Mụ) bằng xe và thuyền rồng với HDV không bao gồm vé vào cổng và chi phí cá nhân1 bữa tối cho 2 người tại nhà hàng RoyalMiễn phí 25 phút Sauna & Jacuzzi cho 2 người

Chương trình áp dụng từ 1/4 - 30/9/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*Gold Coast Hotel, Đà Nẵng - “Hello Da Nang package”*

Giá: 260 USD/phòng Twin/Double

* Bao gồm:

3 đêm ở phòng Deluxe với buffet sáng hàng ngàyTrái cây chào đón và hoa trong phòngTour 1 ngày tham quan bãi biển Mỹ Khê, Ngũ Hành Sơn và Bảo tàng Chăm với HDV1 bữa tối dưới ánh nến cho 2 người tại nhà hàng Poolside, quà may mắnĐưa đón sân bay, thuế và phí phục vụ

Chương trình áp dụng đến ngày 22/4/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*Vinh Hung Riverside Resort & Spa, Hội An*

Giá: 6.678.000 VND/2 người

* Bao gồm:

3 đêm ở phòng Superior Garden View với 3 bữa buffet sáng hàng ngày cho 2 ngườiNước uống chào đón và khăn ướt khi đến1 bữa tối set menu western cho 2 người tại Vinh Hung Red TileĐón và tiễn sân bay hoặc gaTour 1/2 ngày dến phố cổ Hội An, 60 phút massage Thái tại Vinh Hưng SpaComplimentary local food at daily countryside marketQuà lưu niệm, thuế và phí phục vụ

Chương trình áp dụng từ 3/5 - 30/9/2012 (không kết hợp với các chương trình khác)

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Cancun, Mexico*

Thành phố biển đẹp bậc nhất của Mexico luôn được quan tâm và thu hút khách du lịch khắp nơi trên thế giới. Tuy nhiên đặc biệt hơn hẳn là vào tháng 3 hàng năm, là thời gian dành trọn cho vũ hội và tiệc tùng của sinh viên, học sinh Mexico. Chính vì thế, các bãi biển ở Cancun vào cuối tuần luôn sôi động với nhiều hoạt động và nhộn nhịp. Nếu có cơ hội, thì cùng tận hưởng một chút không khí tiệc tùng ở Cancun vào tháng 3 nhé các bạn  :Smile: 

*Hotel Hacienda de Castilla*

Giá: từ 26 USD

Khách sạn có giá rất tốt nhưng có không giang cực kỳ thoáng đãng và bài trí đẹp mắt. Đây là lựa chọn tuyệt vời cho túi tiền của chúng mình đúng không nào!

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*Hotel De Sol*

Giá: từ 30 USD

Sạch sẽ, tiện lợi và nhân viên rất thân thiện là yếu tố giúp khách sạn này luôn đông khách. Tại sao chúng ta lại bỏ qua nhỉ  :Smile: 

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------

